
Super Fast Cameras (2013) [video] - eliyak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z8EtlBe8Ts
======
fezz
Not really super fast camera but more sequential instances of different but
similar events in time.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://curiosity.com/paths/super-fast-cameras-nova-
pbs](https://curiosity.com/paths/super-fast-cameras-nova-pbs), which points to
this.

